# Transmission swap questions



## Brubaker (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a '85 5000S turbo two wheel drive auto (RDE or RDU) (I know but it is my wifes kid transporter). The transmission is slipping and shifting sloppily. I have been offered a '90 or '91 100 with an auto that was rebuilt 6 months ago for a very reasonable price. Other than the drive cup size issue, will this fit and work? What about the linkage differences between the three speed and the four speed? 
Thanks for your time to help me solve this problem.


----------

